# Greetings!



## BluePhoenix (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals,

I'm new to the board and wanted to say Hi.  
Our family adopted two kittens (about 3 weeks apart, 4 months and 3.25 months now).
We have had them for close to two weeks now. Our family hasn't kept many pets in the past, and after keeping fish for a year personally, I finally convinced my parents to adopt 2 kittens. We got them from our local Humane Society. Their names are Harley and Hobbes, both males. Harley is mainly black with white paws, belly and 'bib'. Hobbes, as his name suggests is tiger-like.

Here are Harley (L) and Hobbes (R):










A little about myself:

I'm a 20 year old University student based out of Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. In the process of trying to enter Medicine, but am also interesting in Pharmacy. I'm in my third year of a Science Degree.
I like basketball, both playing and coaching, football, as well as everything else that a normal 20 year old enjoys.  

I haven't found an avatar yet, since after reading a few posts I decided to register and this is my first post.
If anyone is into keeping fish: check out http://www.fishprofiles.com, a wonderful community much like this one but about fish that I am also a part of.

Looking forward to learn a lot here, Cheers!

bp


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for the link, I'm going to give it to my bf to check out... :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! It's great to have you here! I hope you enjoy the forum. I used to have many aquariums and trade fish for supplies, but I really let the hobby get our of hand. I don't trust myself now! I thoroughly enjoyed it, though.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello and Welcome 
...the pictures you posted wouldn't load up on my screen : (


----------

